# running rich?



## 240sxnub (Jul 30, 2006)

hey i have a 91 240sx and it has been running rich with white smoke for the past two weeks. anyone have any ideas why it runs like this? people said it has to do with the oil ?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240sxnub said:


> hey i have a 91 240sx and it has been running rich with white smoke for the past two weeks. anyone have any ideas why it runs like this? people said it has to do with the oil ?


does it run like crap? Headgasket may have gone on you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240sxnub said:


> hey i have a 91 240sx and it has been running rich with white smoke for the past two weeks. anyone have any ideas why it runs like this? people said it has to do with the oil ?


If it's black smoke, you're running fuel rich; if white smoke, then there's coolant in the exhaust which is caused by a blown head gasket. Do a compression test on all cylinders to find your leak.


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

are you loosing oil or are you loosing coolant? check the plugs for deposits.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

90JDM240sx said:


> are you loosing oil or are you loosing coolant? check the plugs for deposits.


hey bro - check out this thread. 
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/off-topic/200978-loosing-vs-losing.html?highlight=loosing+losing


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> hey bro - check out this thread.
> http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/off-topic/200978-loosing-vs-losing.html?highlight=loosing+losing


Yes, the word usage and spelling by some members is terrible but improper sentence structure and the use of IMese short-cut words is the pits.


----------



## 240sxnub (Jul 30, 2006)

it may be a blown head gasket. cause the temp on my car has never work, what i mean is that it always stays on the C even after dring it for about 30 min, but lately it has been moving up and it has never done that before so it coulod be overheating then ? how much does it run to change that


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A head gasket job will run you several hundred dollars. Make sure the shop checks the head surface for excessive warpage; it may have to be milled.

Before you commit yourself to a head gasket change, please by all means, do a compression test on all cylinders and maybe followed up by a leak-down test. It may not be a blown head gasket but instead a bad thermostat, bad water pump, plugged up radiator.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you opt to do a head gasket, lemme tell you now - it will be cheaper and easier to just get a new engine.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......i will say it is really depends on how you want the car to be thou..........get a new engine or replace the head gasket....they are all good choices.......if you read my threads...i am working on mine now..replace the gasket and also rebuild the engine.....close to be finished......but as rogo said, check other components before the head gasket job......it is really alot of work to do with the head...why not look the problem from the simple components then track things up? Good luck with your car thou!


----------

